# Solved: DISH DVR Question



## nemoryer (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello, I would like to hear from someone who has a HD DISH DVR.

What I would like to know is that is it NORMAL to hear the receiver unit slightly humming while it is turned off (TV and Satellite both)?

I don't know if my hearing just got suddenly acute this evening but after watching TV and turning the unit off (along with the Satellite), I started hearing a very SLIGHT humming sound coming from the unit. I don't know if this is normal?

I've only had DISH since March but I had Comcast cable for 7 years and my mind is not very clear but I seem to recall that the Comcast DVR unit may or may have not had a slight humming sound when it was turned off, I am not 100% sure anymore.

I know that between March and June, there was an incident with my DISH receiver when it was sparking from the back late at night so I immediately called them and they replaced the unit right away.

If the slight humming sound is normal, then I will not worry, but if it is, then I will worry. They are sending a technician next Monday.

Thank you.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

A good question. Now... my TV is off, but the power to the satellite receiver is still on. The receiver will still "run" because you have dynamic programs, schedules and such. Also, it will update the programming. So... mine runs quite a bit.

Not sure if that addressed your question or not.


----------



## nemoryer (Oct 5, 2008)

Actually I googled it this morning and learned that the DISH will continue to "hum" because it is collecting data.

I guess my hearing was just a little "acute" last night, I also had other stresses, that's why.

When I turn off my TV, I also turn off the satellite, but that's not to mean it's not recording my programs, it does, just that the green light on the receiver is off. Am just trying to save a few bucks by turning off the receiver lights. Only the red light stays if a recording is going on.

Anyway, the green light does go off after 2-4 hours of non-use but I just turn it off when I turn off the TV.

I will cancel my service appointment. I was just shocked that the customer service lady rep I spoke to DID NOT KNOW this. If I had gotten a smarter rep, he/she would have explained it to me. I was also put on hold for a long time. 

That's the problem with DISH or CenturyLink. Sometimes you get a SUPER WHIZ who knows left from right, but on few occasions, you get a dud. Such was my case last night.

Thank you.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Good stuff!:up: if you think this thread is stuff, you can mark this thread Solved.


----------

